# FDA advisory panel approves pfizer vaccine



## x65943 (Dec 10, 2020)

The US FDA advisory panel rules in favor of pfizer covid-19 vaccine paving way for its emergency use authorization.

Roll-out to be expected early next week across US.

6% of US population expected to be vaccinated by year's end.

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/12/10/health/covid-vaccine-pfizer-fda.html


----------



## Flame (Dec 11, 2020)

great news. hopefully this nightmare called 2020 end soon....

hopefully more people around the world gets this cure soon.


----------



## cashboxz01 (Dec 11, 2020)

First healthcare workers are getting it. Then the elderly. Etc. Etc. General population is getting it in March/April. And if you live outside the US...


----------



## TheRedfox (Dec 11, 2020)

cashboxz01 said:


> First healthcare workers are getting it. Then the elderly. Etc. Etc. General population is getting it in March/April. And if you live outside the US...


Outside the us?
Most rich countries(asia, west-europe) seem to have about the same goals(summer 2021 general population), i'm happy for the people in the USA that the distribution seems to have no hiccups yet, you people really need it to end 2020 forever!

Sadly in poorer countries it'll be like ebola/aids/etc with a lot more time and hiccups to distribute


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 12, 2020)

I don't think this is the end. An estimated 70% of people need to be vaccinated to stop the coronavirus from spreading but I doubt many countries will make it this far in 2021. More likely we will achieve a low level of herd immunity, slowing the spread.

Speaking hypothetically: in richer countries there will be limited supplies of the vaccine and vaccine hesitancy while in poorer countries supplies will be more limited. Sad to say, those in poorer countries will probably be forced to wait until the problem in rich countries turns from limited supplies to vaccine hesitancy before they can get vaccinated.

Being in Australia where the vaccine is free, the queue to my own vaccination is one person shorter for every idiot who refuses to vaccinate.


----------

